# Freestyle Edges



## Brian Le (Mar 28, 2008)

What exactly are freestyle edges? I've looked at Lucas' algorithms, and they seem like normal 3-edge cycles to me...


----------



## LarsN (Mar 28, 2008)

They are normal 3-cycles. The freestyle part is when have a cycle of 3 edges (stickers) placed around your cube. You then decide which of the edgecycling algs you know is best for the situation and then do setup moves to bring the edges (stickers) into the right position for the alg. Oh, and don't forget to undo the setup moves after you have performed the alg.

Example:
3-cycle: UF -> LB -> DF
Setup: B'
Alg: U2 M' U2 M
Undo setup B


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 28, 2008)

Well, what's not freestyle?
It's whenever you have a fixed system to regulate how you cycle pieces. In Pochmann, M2, or R2, it's a constant 2-swapping alg. In 3OP, you somewhat freestyle, but you orient first, so it's easier to figure out what goes where.

In pure freestyle, you simply resolve cycles:
"This goes there, goes there, that edge needs to be oriented, and that's it." You memorize everything you need to do in order to cycle pieces into their place, and cycle them with whatever means as efficiently as possible, _frreestyle_.
In practicality, this reduces to 3-cycling stickers + some miscellaneous stuff (2-cycles, orientation, parity).
It can also be with or without a simplifying buffer (which makes it faster but longer); I use UF, some use UR (as in old Pochmann), Chris Hardwick supposedly uses UB, and Rowe uses no fixed buffer...
(3OP has no buffer, but pre-orientation makes things much easier, so it's a significant choice in freestyle).

For more examples, look through this subforum...


----------



## Marcell (Mar 28, 2008)

Sorry, but what does 3OP stand for?


----------



## joey (Mar 28, 2008)

3OP is 3-cycle orient-permute. (cubefreak.net)


----------



## Genie1048 (Jul 25, 2008)

TuRBo and freestyle are the same, right? Cause I average 1:30 with TuRBo, and say to people when they ask what bld system do I use freestyle sometimes and TuRBo sometimes. Is there really a difference?


----------



## joey (Jul 25, 2008)

TuRBo is kind of a restricted freestyle. (restricted doesn't necessarily mean bad!)


----------



## c9m9h9 (Nov 10, 2008)

so i now finally understand commutators, now for bld how do you memorize unoriented pieces and parity? and what do you think is the best way to solve parity?


----------

